# duetto 1996 water filler cap



## 104975 (Jun 4, 2007)

hi

We've just bought a 1996 duetto, and are unable to open the water filler cap. The very helpful bloke at Autosleepers has given us some advice which unfortunately so far hasn't worked - I have to ring him tomorrow with a progress report... I just wondered if anyone else has had problems with their water tank filler caps & if so, how did you solve it.

The key turns, but then the filler cap just goes round & round in circles and we can't find any way of releasing it. Very frustrating.

Stripy


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

If you bought from a dealer I would take it back as they usually give you 3 months warranty, they could replace the cap for you, failing that order a new one from Autosleepers when you speak to them, it may mean cutting your old one off someway, I have always found them pleasant and helpful, or you could speak to the previous owner, there could be a knack in getting it off. We have a 1991 Talbot Harmony and haven't had problems with ours (yet)

Anne


----------



## jeffp (Jun 10, 2007)

I've found on my Duetto I have to grip the filler cap with my left hand then turn the key half a turn anti-clockwise holding the cap so it doesn't turn, then it comes out (with a bit of a fiddle) then the opposite to re-lock.

Jeff


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Push in hard and turn to the left.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Hi

I agree with Galathae, if the cap is similar to my Executive, I unlock, press hard and turn only a quarter of a turn and the cap comes away.

Best of luck

Groper


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Our Duetto cap is same - hold the cap with one hand, quarter turn of the key with the other hand, leave the key in, push and turn and out it pops.


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Must be an Autosleeper thing, had a 96 Amythest and that had the same problem with the water cap.

I too had to hold it with one hand and turn the key with the other. Once I got used to it, it was not a problem.

Thanks

John


----------

